# Photo Gallery Added



## ScottW (Oct 5, 2002)

We have added a Photo Gallery online, so start uploading. 

http://www.macosx.com/gallery

Admin


----------



## Trip (Oct 5, 2002)

Awsome!
This will be great Admin!


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 5, 2002)

Nice Idea Admin


----------



## Sogni (Oct 5, 2002)

Gallery not working under Mozilla @ 6:58PM Pacific Time...

Works in IE tho (grumble).


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 6, 2002)

wow!

Admin,

NICE!

very cool, can't say enough about it.... wow... just very cool!


----------



## AppMan (Oct 6, 2002)

Dear Mr. Admin

Sir,

Are you forcing me to use IE?

   cus it doesn't work with mozilla....


I don't like IE.


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2002)

How can you not like IE?

Also: Admin: is there anyway we could get/do any of the following?

1) Increase Avatar sizes to at least 70x70?
2) Change the smilies to better suit the forums?
3) Add signature pictures (with HUGE constraints still though)?

I really think those could help with the recent changes.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 6, 2002)

All seems to be working for me under Mozilla now...



And to answer your question Trip, I don't want multiple windows open when I browse this site - I usually open new tabs for each area I want to look at and not have every window that comes up interfeer with what I'm already looking at - reminds me of PopUp Ads, except one casuing them to open but can still be as annoying as PopUps when wanting to open more than one link. 

Tabs RULE!
And with Mozilla's built in pop-up killer, well - there's no reason for me to use IE other than for website testing purposes!


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2002)

I'm not trying disrespect you (or any other non-IE user) so don't take anything I'm saying here personally.

But: there arn't any pop-ups here at macosx.com


----------



## Sogni (Oct 6, 2002)

I meant pop-ups created by me when pressing the Command key as I click on forums and threads that intrest me - they pop up in front of the main window...


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 8, 2002)

Why can't we delete our own photos? I had a better version of a pic I had just posted a few hours ago, so I was gonna change it. Then I found that you couldn't change the actual pic, so I decided to delete and repost the pic. When I tried to it told me that I didn't have permission to do so. Why?


----------



## chevy (Oct 15, 2002)

I love this part... a great enhancement... and the future suppression of the endless "my nice desktop" threads....

One could add new directories... people, why not animals ? under art: painting, architecture, music...


----------

